# Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?



## schnaps01 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen , 

ich war mir letztes we mal die barweiler mühle anschauen , eine echt tolle anlage. in deren  prospektmaterial steht das in dem inselweiher forellen von 2 - 18 kg drin sind . :q

jetzt hab ich demnächst urlaub und will dann mal mein glück dort probieren. 
meint ihr, schwere spinnrute 2,7m und 0,17 geflochtene sind ok ? 

ach ja ,hab vor dort mit teig auf  forellen zu schleppen . für die forellen wird´s schon reichen , aber da sind ja auch kapitale störe und welse drin .
lange rede , es geht mir um das richtige material , vielleicht hat ja einer von euch an dem inselweiher erfahrungen sammeln können , und kann mir nen tip geben , wär nett. 

gruß schnaps01


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

Schwere Spinnrute für Forellen? Normalerweise reicht eine Rute wie z. B. die Cormoran Tipmaster, oder eine Rute aus dem Exori Troutprojekt Programm mit Wurfgewichten so bis 25 g für die dicksten Forellen aus. 

Auf *keinen* Fall geflochtene zusammen mit einer steifen Rute, da geht Dir jede Forelle flöten. Eine 20er bis 23 Mono ist auf jeden Fall für die Forellen ausreichend, 18 Kilo halt ich für etwas "großgeträumt". Ersetz Kilo durch Pfund, dann kommt es hin.

Wenn Du gezielt auf Wels oder Stör gehst, dann kann das Gerät schon eine Nummer stärker sein, Allroundrute mit 60 g oder Karpfenrute reichen auf jeden Fall. Da würde ich dann auch vielleicht eine Geflochtene nehmen oder eine 30er Mono.


----------



## schnaps01 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

das ist doch schon mal was . 

hab noch ne lightspin 3-25g wg , dann schleppe ich damit, und lege die 70g heavy spin mit nem bündel tauwürmer auf grund . vielleicht schnappt sich die ja ein wels .

ps. die schwere spinnrute hat trotz 70g wg noch schöne sensible spitzenaktion , 

ich hab zuletzt mit der lightspin eine 3,5kg forelle gedrillt , da ist mir ganz schön heiß geworden , hab sie zwar sicher landen können , aber ich stelle mir das jetzt mal bei 7kg evtl . bis 10kg vor ??? ob die rute das hält ? 

gruß schnaps01


----------



## Batscha (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

Hi,wo issn die Barweiler Mühle genau?


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*



schnaps01 schrieb:


> aber ich stelle mir das jetzt mal bei 7kg evtl . bis 10kg vor ??? ob die rute das hält ?



Bei der Rute sehe ich kein Problem, wichtig ist nur die Bremseinstellung der Rolle und die Geduld des Anglers, dann klappt es auch mit den dicken Forellen. Ach ja, wenn da Dicke drin sind, dann heißt das nicht, dass man die auch fängt 
Petri


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*



Batscha schrieb:


> Hi,wo issn die Barweiler Mühle genau?



In der Nähe des Nürburgringes. Wenn Du ein Navi hast, da ist die bei einigen sogar direkt ansteuerbar.


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

@ schnaps01 #h

Hier mal mein Tipp. 

Auf Forelle eine Rute 3 - 4m lang WG 10-30 oder 40 gr. Monofile Schnur von 0,25 mm und eine Rolle mit seeehr guter Bremseinstellung, die *ruckfrei* Schnur freigibt, in 2000 - 3000-er Größe! #6

Für Wels und Stör sieht es da schon anders aus. Jetzt bitte nicht lachen!!! |rolleyes

Ich habe am Sonntag den Beitrag auf TerraNova gesehen. Dort zeigten sie angeln an der "Barweiler Mühle"! Der Stör, der gerade gelandet wurde, hatte 80 Pfund (40 kg)!!! Die Welse sind dort auch nicht ohne. Ich würde eine Rute von 2,70 - 3,00 m Länge und mit einem WG von 100 - 150 oder 100 - 200 gr verwenden. Rolle entsprechend groß und robust. Stationärrolle oder Multi bleibt Geschmackssache. Aber auch hier an die seeeehr gute Bremse denken!!! Schnur entweder 0,50 mm Mono oder 0,30 mm geflochtene. Köder für Stör z.B. Teig aus Forellenpellets und Käse (z.B. Gauda)! #6
Für Wels ein Tauwurmbündel von 5 - 10 Tauwürmer! #6
Haken und Wirbel entsprechend robust und von hoher Qualität. Und immer dran denken, dass man auch mal gegenhalten muß, weil andere Angler ihre Angeln nicht ganz so schnell aus dem Wasser bekommen. 

Na dann viel Petri Heil und berichte mal von der Tour! :m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

also ich war dort ca 5mal (gehe aber nie wieder hin  )
meiner meinung nach recht 18-22er mono !
und 18kg forellen.....naja wers glaubt^^

achja und sämtliche kunstköder sind da verboten:v


----------



## Sharixxa (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

@Batscha

kuck mal da :

www.*barweiler*muehle.de

Shari


----------



## schnaps01 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

danke für eure tips 

@ ulli3d

hab auf der light spin eine shimano twin power 2500 fb, 0,12 geflochtene und mono vorfach mit 5,5 kg und 8´er haken  ( für die großen forellen)

auf der heavy spin eine shimano aspire 4000 ra mit kampfbremse , 0,17 geflochtene und ebenfalls mono vorfach mit 10kg und 4´er haken ( für tauwurmbündel auf grund) 

werde dann damit mal mein glück versuchen .

@ mefohunter3d

du weißt nicht zufällig ob die folge auf terra nova nochmal wiederholt wird ? hätte ich zu gerne gesehen -

fruß schnaps01


----------



## Donnerkrähe (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

@Schnaps 01:
Die WH haste grade verpasst, hab die grade  gesehn.

ich denke schon das die forellen dort 1ß pfund erreichen. war schon oft dort. schöne anlage, is aber bissel teuer.


----------



## schnaps01 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> @Schnaps 01:
> Die WH haste grade verpasst, hab die grade  gesehn.
> 
> ich denke schon das die forellen dort 1ß pfund erreichen. war schon oft dort. schöne anlage, is aber bissel teuer.




sch.........:r.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

Um 0:15 Uhr ist die nächste Wiederholung |rolleyes

Wenn Deine Bremse gut eingestellt ist, also eher etwas weicher, dann sollte es kein Problem mit den Forellis geben und die Kombi für die Störe ist mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert.

Ich war mal dabei, da hat ein Angler auf Bienenmade, er war auf Forellen aus, mit einer 18er Hauptschnur (Mono)einen Stör von 1,47m Länge ausgedrillt und sicher gelandet.


----------



## schnaps01 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

@ulli3d 

ich werde den videorekorder programmieren, 
besten dank nochmal.

gruß schnaps01


----------



## Steinadler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

war dort 2mal 
als gerät reicht ne rute mit nem wg von 25g hab ne große goldforelle mit ner 15g match rausgeholt war kein prob man kann dort große fische fangen als ich da war wurden auch immer schöne tiere gefangen ....... ich geh dort jedenfalls nur hin wenn im winter alles andere gesperrt ist sons mag ich lieber die richtige natur und wildfische aber ein großer ist dort wenigstens sehr gut möglich (18 kg sind aber übertrieben)
jetz bin ich ein bissel vom thema ab also meine geräteempfehlung : 
rute bis 25g
rolle 1000er oder 2000er 
schnur mono bis 22 
haken eher etwas stärker 8-6 
köder die großen wurden fast ALLE auf naturköder gefangen (  ka warum )


----------



## vst-t (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

Habe auch den Beitrag auf terranova gesehen. Mich würde
einmal interessieren, was die Petrijünger, die dort 32,- Euro
investiert haben, gefangen haben?
Lohnt die Anreise und das Fangergebnis?


----------



## schnaps01 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*



vst-t schrieb:


> Habe auch den Beitrag auf terranova gesehen. Mich würde
> einmal interessieren, was die Petrijünger, die dort 32,- Euro
> investiert haben, gefangen haben?
> Lohnt die Anreise und das Fangergebnis?



also , ich war letzten samstag da mit 2 freunden . haben pro person 24€  bezahlt . gefangen haben wir drei eine (1) forelle normaler größe .
der angler neben mir hatte drei forellen und die anderen ca 20 personen hatten auch nicht viel , schade . eingesetzt hat der besitzer reichlich , das hatte ich mehrmals beobachtet . der besitzer kam bei uns vorbei und fragte ob´s denn klappt , ich meinte nein , darauf er,  gib mir mal deine angel , 5 minuten geangelt 7 forellen , ich war platt , keine ahnung wie er das angestellt hat #c. er sagte , ihr müsst mit den augen fischen und ist dann kommentarlos abgezogen die fische hat er uns überlassen . die anlage ist riesig und superschön, nur ich hatte mich auf ein paar schöne drills gefreut , war leider nix . 

gruß schnaps


----------



## Steinadler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

ja das is echt komisch wie der das macht der schaut i-wie imma wo der schwarm is wirft hin und fisch und das macht der bei jedem und egal welcher köder oder welsche angel es ist immer einer dran


----------



## Rael (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> also ich war dort ca 5mal (gehe aber nie wieder hin  )
> meiner meinung nach recht 18-22er mono !
> und 18kg forellen.....naja wers glaubt^^
> 
> achja und sämtliche kunstköder sind da verboten:v


 
Stimmt nicht. Habe da mit Fliege gefischt, was vom Besitzer auch ausdrücklich erlaubt war.
Gefangen habe ich 8 Forellen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

aso....
ja gut ich meinte aber köder wie spinner, blinker, wobbler und gummi
egal


----------



## Sharixxa (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*

Spinner, blinker etc sind meist verboten in forellenteichen, bei uns jedenfalls.

Zur Bahrweiler muehle mag ich auch mal  

*polbrille mitnimmt um den schwarm zu suchen *

hehe

shari


----------



## ronram (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Inselweiher barweiler mühle , welches material ?*



Rael schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Habe da mit Fliege gefischt, was vom Besitzer auch ausdrücklich erlaubt war.
> Gefangen habe ich 8 Forellen



Als ich den letztens mal gefragt habe, obs Fliegenfischen erlaubt sei, meinte er, dass es erlaubt sei, aber nur mit Nymphen bis 1cm länge



Sharixxa schrieb:


> Spinner, blinker etc sind meist verboten in forellenteichen, bei uns jedenfalls.
> 
> Zur Bahrweiler muehle mag ich auch mal
> 
> ...



polbrille hatte ich letztens auch dabei, war ganz hilfreich (so nach dem Motto: ich sehe was was du nicht siehst...)


----------

